# Cold this morning



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

But turned out to be a nice day weather-wise. I wish I could say the same about the fish! We were outside the pass at 7 this morning hunting pompano and redfish. Clear water and winds out of the NNE most of the morning. Did not see a single pod of FA, redfish or confirmed pompano all freakin day. Managed one flounder and a mess of bluefish on fly. Headed into the pass to go old school on some deep holes and picked up a single pompano and some recreational red snapper. Pretty desolate out there. Called it off around 1 ish. Ran into a pretty sweet BC Ghost on the first bar though. MFeldman maybe? Slick ride....
Forgot to add, the flounder ate a bonefish bitters tan and pumpkin. The bluefish would have ate a dog biscuit if it was in front of them. No pictures because they are freaking bluefish....


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Time flies, ahh nice to put a name to a boat, That was me. Glad I ran into you, it completely slipped my mind about presenting a fly to a blue. It was good practice for a noob like myself. The fishing was definetly slow today, but the wind died off and the weather was awesome. We headed in to peg legs around 1 as well and had a few brews. We did manage to find a floating 10+ lb snapper and marked an awesome hole in the bay right below him. 
Thanks for the compliment on the boat. It is for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Makes me feel a little better on my skunk Sunday. .....and I can assure you, it was still better than my day in the office


----------

